# Firewood Liability Insurance



## Tenderfoot (Nov 20, 2016)

How much insurance would you guys get for just delivering wood? I feel almost silly asking but it seems like a really good idea to get some coverage just in case.


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 22, 2016)

Half a million is probably the minimal. It's not silly at all, it's smart. My concern would be driveways, irrigation systems (sprinklers) and the falling wood pile that you stacked... green wood could open another can of worms.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 22, 2016)

Thats what I was feeling. Its probably going to be $5k for the year, sadly. Gonna hurt but be worth it.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Nov 22, 2016)

If you just put the truck on a commercial policy you should be fine... although stacking insurance doesn't kinda make sense.

I remember going over insurance my first dump truck. Commercial policy for hauling sand, stone and gravel is what they call it I think.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 22, 2016)

Can you get commercial insurance if your vehicle is not registered commercial? I cannot park it at my home if it has commercial plates on it.


----------



## ATH (Nov 22, 2016)

That will likely be determined in part by State law and insurance provider. In Ohio, yes...you can commercially insure a vehicle registered to an individual. Not sure if all insurers will or not?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 22, 2016)

Tenderfoot said:


> Can you get commercial insurance if your vehicle is not registered commercial? I cannot park it at my home if it has commercial plates on it.



Yes. At least in my state you can. I have farm plates on my delivery van (vegetables not firewood), but I have a commercial insurance policy on it. 

$5k for a year sounds pretty steep! Our farm policy, which is $1,000,000 I think, is around $1200/year. That covers the buildings, including a home, the equipment, which is minimal, tools, and liability for our produce. 

I can understand a firewood business being a little more, but $5000 is a lot.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 22, 2016)

ATH said:


> That will likely be determined in part by State law and insurance provider. In Ohio, yes...you can commercially insure a vehicle registered to an individual. Not sure if all insurers will or not?


I have a sort of kind of semi commercial policy now. My insurance company is aware I use my vehicle to transport my materials too and from work and to transport equipment by trailer. Going to have to amend it for firewood deliveries. 


Ryan'smilling said:


> Yes. At least in my state you can. I have farm plates on my delivery van (vegetables not firewood), but I have a commercial insurance policy on it.
> 
> $5k for a year sounds pretty steep! Our farm policy, which is $1,000,000 I think, is around $1200/year. That covers the buildings, including a home, the equipment, which is minimal, tools, and liability for our produce.
> 
> I can understand a firewood business being a little more, but $5000 is a lot.


Automotive insurance+General liability adds up to $5k a year for me, but I am also under 30, male and have had an accident (not at fault). I think I should really expand into mowing as well. Be a fairly inexpensive way to make some extra $.


----------



## fireemt799 (Dec 18, 2016)

Are you delivering and only hauling split wood? A lot of insurance companies will classify rounds as logging and charge you a much higher rate. If you only deliver a split, finished product tell your insurance company that and you should get a lot lower rate.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 18, 2016)

Not sure why you'd need inuance beyond what is needed fir the truck.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 18, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Not sure why you'd need inuance beyond what is needed fir the truck.



If you back over someone's fence/dog/girlfriend. If you throw a split through someone's window. And on and on.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 18, 2016)

fireemt799 said:


> Are you delivering and only hauling split wood? A lot of insurance companies will classify rounds as logging and charge you a much higher rate. If you only deliver a split, finished product tell your insurance company that and you should get a lot lower rate.


Yeah, to hell with that delivering unsplit wood. Around here you have to give that away. No money in it. So far I have called 3 insurance companies and none will cover me as 'we don't do that' or I do 'do not have enough relavent experience'. 


ValleyFirewood said:


> Not sure why you'd need inuance beyond what is needed fir the truck.


Workmans comp+liability insurance. My health insurance will not cover me if I am injured at work and I live in a sue happy area.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 22, 2016)

Call Progressive. Our home owners was canceled when I added the wood splitter for theft, so we switched to them for the commercial truck, business, personal cars and home.


----------



## fireemt799 (Dec 27, 2016)

I had progressive and was paying over $2,200 a year for full coverage with million dollar liability. They started cheap but went up substantially each year. I went to state farm and only paid $800 a year for better coverage because they classified it as a delivery truck not logging. In 3 years it never went up in price until I cancelled it as the truck, an 02 F450 flatbed, was no longer in my possession. Never get in business with anyone


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 27, 2016)

fireemt799 said:


> I had progressive and was paying over $2,200 a year for full coverage with million dollar liability. They started cheap but went up substantially each year. I went to state farm and only paid $800 a year for better coverage because they classified it as a delivery truck not logging. In 3 years it never went up in price until I cancelled it as the truck, an 02 F450 flatbed, was no longer in my possession. Never get in business with anyone


Good to know. Stuff is a pain in the ass getting coverage.


----------

